# über andere bestimmen



## fellohr

Hola:

¿Cómo se traduce esta expresión al español? (_mandar sobre los otros, decidir sobre los otros???_)

Contexto: Se habla de una persona muy autoritaria que siempre se mete en la vida de los otros y no deja que tomen sus propias decisiones.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jordi picarol

Una traducción podría ser que siempre se mete en la vida de los otros y no deja que tomen sus propias decisiones, pero quizás a la vista del texto alemán se podrían estudiar otras traducciones.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## fellohr

Bueno Jordi, la frase alemana dice: _Es gefällt ihr, über andere zu bestimmen._ Lo que busco es una traducción literal (si es que existe).


----------



## jordi picarol

Bueno, yo en este caso traduciría: A ella le gusta decidir por los demás. En un texto más amplio, según el sentido, podría adaptarse alguno de los significados de "bestimmen". Entre otros:
http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=bestimmen&l=dees&in=&lf=de
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## fellohr

Muchas gracias. Creo que hace falta una expresión más fuerte. La persona de la que se trata no solamente quiere decidir por los demás, sino que quiere que todo el mundo haga lo que ella manda.

¿Puedo expresarlo diciendo que le gusta _mandar sobre los demás_ o _determinar a/sobre los demás?_

Gracias por tu paciencia...

Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Mandar sobre los demás queda muy bien. Si te encaja con el resto del texto, perfecto.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## fellohr

Muy bien, gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola fellohr:

Existe también el adjetivo 

*mandón**, na**.*
* 1.* adj. Que ostenta demasiado su autoridad y manda más de lo que le toca. U. t. c. s.
* 2.* m. Antiguamente, jefe de tropa irregular.
* 3.* m._ Am._ Capataz de mina.
* 4.* m._ Chile._ Persona que da el grito o voz de partida en las carreras de caballos.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------

